# Practice Routines (continued)



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

dsphipps100 said:


> Something else that I will also add, just speaking to anybody in general who happens to see this thread. I'm going to state something that will seem obvious, yet hardly anybody ever seems to realize it in truth:
> 
> You will only ever perform as well as you practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Eckert (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree with this advice. Enjoy the process. Practicing is the job of a professional musician and it is imperative that it be done with a deliberate intent towards perfection. Posture, lighting, music journals, acoustically prepared practice studios all help to enhance this job. If you don't enjoy practice, then find another field. Most good musicians can't really imagine doing anything other than playing their instrument. I play jazz guitar and every day that I begin and open my case to go to "work", it is the beginning of an adventurous new day.


----------

